

Four Reasons Why You Shouldn't Buy the iPhone 4 - kittenpants
http://blogs.ocweekly.com/heardmentality/video-games---humor/why-you-shouldnt-buy-the-iphon/
Now that all the hype and excitement surrounding the iPhone 4 has died down a bit, let's take a step back and consider if it's worth your time and money. Is it worth it to upgrade from last summer's 3GS model? Is this a good time for first-time users?
======
protomyth
curious that this is filed under "Video Games - Humor" on the site.

